# ANJO guitar



## ezcomes

Has anybody ever heard of these guitars?

I found a model 75...looks pretty vintage...I'd say based on the sticker inside showing the model, that its probably an early 80's

I can't find next to any information...and was hoping someone could help out...

thx!


----------



## Hamm Guitars

I had a root beer Anjo Les Paul back around 1985. It played great.

I got it used from a friend, so I really don't know any more about it. I don't remember what ever bacame of it either. I was stolen once, on my brother's wedding day by a Dickie Dee Ice Cream guy, but I got it back a few days later.

I wish I still had it though. My guess is that it was either Japanese or Korean.


----------



## Ripper

There is an old ANJO acoustic that sits in the studio where I work. It has pretty good tone, it's beat to hell and has a neck like a 2x6. The funny thing is, no one seems to know where it came from, except for the standard answer, "it's been here as long as I can remember". I'll check tomorrow but I think the sticker in it says made in Japan.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I remember playing an old Anjo acoustic and it was a POS. Strings about 6 inches off the fretboard and all the usual problems of cheap 80s acoustics. Some may be better than others, but this is what a remember FWIW.

TG


----------



## Jazz

I have anjo guitar that i got from my grandfather... it is at least 40 years old and its made in korea. Thats all i really know about them.


----------



## d_ennis

I got an Anjo guitar model #47 in the 70's. It was purchased at a music store called Tempo Music. I'm still using it as my classroom guitar at school.


----------



## kazzelectro

Japanese or Korean made, 30 to 40 years old. My experience is that they are usually made with laminated woods. Good campfire guitar.


----------



## Asalia

Hello..I am a newbie here  I would like to know if anyone wanna sell an Anjo Guitar, please let me know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## loudtubeamps

I worked at Kalua Music in Scarborough in the early 80's. We started carrying Anjo acoustics...best sounding $99.00 guitar in the store and better than most that were twice the price.


----------



## Guest

I always stopped in at Kalua after school drooling at the Gibsons
behind the glass case. Bought my first electric there (Univox LP).
They would put a guitar in the front window and drop the price 
$5 every day until it sold.


----------



## Vintage Paul

Hi. I recently bought an Anjo Classical guitar C91. I tried to google about it but can't get much info about it. Hope someone can share something about it.
This guitar looks and feels much like the Vintage Yamahas I have. (I own and still keep my G50, G225, G230 and G170A. The fingerboard size is almost identical to Yamahas and so are the soundboard and other parts. If my eyes were closed and I try this for the first time, I'd say it's a Yamaha. I've had other classical guitars like Cordoba, Aria and Valencia. All of which are different from Yamaha.
Could Anjo guitars have copied the Yamahas during the 70's or earlier?
Anyhow, I enjoy playing this and will probably add it in my collection.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Search Results*
*Featured snippet from the web*
The *Anjo guitars* are *made* by a family business in Cochin, India. Get off at the Kacheripaddi Junction and ask anyone one for *ANJO* Brothers *Guitars* work shop. They *make* fantastic *guitars*.Jan 13, 2007


----------



## HLE

Vintage Paul said:


> View attachment 323694
> 
> 
> Hi. I recently bought an Anjo Classical guitar C91. I tried to google about it but can't get much info about it. Hope someone can share something about it.
> This guitar looks and feels much like the Vintage Yamahas I have. (I own and still keep my G50, G225, G230 and G170A. The fingerboard size is almost identical to Yamahas and so are the soundboard and other parts. If my eyes were closed and I try this for the first time, I'd say it's a Yamaha. I've had other classical guitars like Cordoba, Aria and Valencia. All of which are different from Yamaha.
> Could Anjo guitars have copied the Yamahas during the 70's or earlier?
> Anyhow, I enjoy playing this and will probably add it in my collection.


Hi there, do you see the label inside indicate where is it made? Does it has warm sound ? Thx


----------

